# Elgin Bluebird Ornament



## oskisan (May 5, 2013)

Could this be right? I never thought this thing would end up going for this much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181131993083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Nickinator (May 5, 2013)

its real.  my buddy bid 421.00 but lost out



oskisan said:


> Could this be right? I never thought this thing would end up going for this much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181131993083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2013)

I think it's a fake...... The seller had one listed like this about six months ago. Mounted on a cap. Just like this one. There are a lot of fake ones out there, and I thing peole are getting crative to scam people.....


----------



## Nickinator (May 5, 2013)

he ended the bidding on it to re list it as a bike ornament. after he did some more research on it and got around to re listing it, Thats my 2 cents.



catfish said:


> I think it's a fake...... The seller had one listed like this about six months ago. Mounted on a cap. Just like this one. There are a lot of fake ones out there, and I thing peole are getting crative to scam people.....


----------



## catfish (May 6, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> he ended the bidding on it to re list it as a bike ornament. after he did some more research on it and got around to re listing it, Thats my 2 cents.




Ok. I didn't know thatpart of the story. I was a little suspicious of it.


----------



## widpanic02 (May 6, 2013)

*Ridiculous !*

I was the high bidder forever at 137 and I thought I might squeak it out! Nope!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2013)

I would have paid nearly twice that, but I never saw the listing...if only it had "prewar" in the title. 
If the winner wants to flip, drop me a line.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (May 6, 2013)

I saw it and was was amazed at the generosity of some ebayers,  If I had seen that listed incorrectly I wouldn't have let the guy know.  Ignorance is bliss right?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2013)

I just don't have the time anymore for exhaustive ebay searches, I have the keywords I look for and very unfortunately for me I missed this.
This was a once in a lifetime opportunity for me to complete my bluebird and while some folks will debate value, for me, this late news is devastating.
Only $566...this is going to haunt me.
Chris


----------



## raidingclosets (May 6, 2013)

Catfish is right about there being another one of these up not too long ago, and it had a VERY similar setup.  It went the full auction term and if memory serves me correctly ended in the $960 range.  I'll see if I can dig up any pictures I may have saved.


----------



## dfa242 (May 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> ...Only $566...this is going to haunt me.
> Chris




I'll take that incomplete Bluebird off your hands to help ease the pain a little.


----------



## raidingclosets (May 6, 2013)

Here's one, sold in 2006
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/antique-automobile-aret-deco-radiator-cap-elgin

There was one within the last year (probably 6 months) too, I'll have to check my other computer later tonight.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2013)

raidingclosets said:


> Here's one, sold in 2006
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/antique-automobile-aret-deco-radiator-cap-elgin
> 
> There was one within the last year (probably 6 months) too, I'll have to check my other computer later tonight.




Wow, what are the odds of more than one original bluebird ornament mounted to the same radiator cap being for sale on ebay?
I guess it could have been the same one, but unlikely the first buyer spent that hefty sum only to keep it mounted on a radiator cap.
Starting to feel a little better, thanks.
Chris


----------



## meteor (May 6, 2013)

*AS IS NO RETURNS sellers's last line of auction*

Either the seller knows it is bogus or does not have much confidence in it.  As is No returns is common and not usually suspicious but this smells enough to not want to deal with it.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 6, 2013)

*coincidence?*

Call me naïve, but I'm thinking maybe sears manufactured some item that came with a bluebird ornament on a radiator cap. Next time I have absolutely nothing better to do I'll scrutinize some old catalogs and see if I can find one.


----------



## raidingclosets (May 6, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Call me naïve, but I'm thinking maybe sears manufactured some item that came with a bluebird ornament on a radiator cap. Next time I have absolutely nothing better to do I'll scrutinize some old catalogs and see if I can find one.




With several of these with the same setup I was beginning to wonder the same thing.


----------



## bike (May 6, 2013)

*if it is a fake*



raidingclosets said:


> With several of these with the same setup I was beginning to wonder the same thing.




and it well might be- saw it last time and the time before- it is very crisp- most repros have the melted look- but as more and more talented people get in the hobby and high tech manufactuing= it gets tough to tell.


----------



## raidingclosets (May 6, 2013)

*Sold on ebay November 26 2012*






I was way off on price so much for my memory, sold for $756 in November 2012.


----------



## babyjesus (May 6, 2013)

*Red/Black*

I always assumed the red ones were fake and the black ones or the ones with no more colour left in them were the real ones.  The real ones go for close to a g sometimes.  

I'm probably wrong with my analysis though...


----------

